# what rims are these?



## auditt20 (Oct 28, 2010)

i was looking at them thought they were tracer techs but i think there def something else. its a dope tt.


----------



## JohnLZ7W (Nov 23, 2003)

axis milanos maybe?


----------



## M-Power M3 (Oct 15, 2007)

CCW SP550 :beer:


----------



## radgti8v (Feb 28, 1999)

Isn't that car for sale ?


----------



## idwurks (Oct 25, 2003)

M-Power M3 said:


> CCW SP550 :beer:


:thumbup:

Axis Milanos :laugh::banghead::screwy::sly:


----------



## ILLA NOIZ (Jul 2, 2007)

Axis Milanos :laugh::banghead::screwy::sly:[/QUOTE said:


> :facepalm::laugh:


----------



## PLAYED TT (Oct 17, 2010)

That stance is:heart:


----------



## warranty225cpe (Dec 3, 2008)

auditt20 said:


> i was looking at them thought they were tracer techs but i think there def something else. its a dope tt.


I think i saw that car yesterday at the shop that bled my brakes. Its got a florida plate too. That might be the one i saw. same wheels too.


----------



## Tempes_TT (Oct 24, 2010)

CCW LM5 :thumbup:

Theyre for sale


----------



## mikeyTT (Jul 19, 2014)

*????*

:heart::heart: what wheels are these and what size? I want that fitment


----------



## spydox (Apr 4, 2013)

*wow nice rims*



warranty225cpe said:


> I think i saw that car yesterday at the shop that bled my brakes. Its got a florida plate too. That might be the one i saw. same wheels too.


great look


----------

